# VQ35/37 swap into R34 GTR - too much work?



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi all,

as per title... what do ya think?
I'm not very technically minded, and my mechanical knowledge is unfortunately very limited, so i apologies in advance for any really silly questions or comments.

Would it be possible (without requiring an F1 team yearly budget) to swap one of these in AND keeping the AWD? Costs i'm thinking would be mitigated somewhat by selling the 26, maybe gearbox etc...

It would also have to be TT  so i'm not sure how these things go when twin turbo'd. 

Would i be only limited to the engines out of the 35/37x awd versions? Would you have to use the 6spd from these cars? I know the getrag is a pretty beefy thing but not i don't know about these new 6spd's. 

Would it fit? lol  probably should be the first question! 

As basically from what i can gather, i would need to do some sort of custom bell housing?... actually before i embarrass myself more, could someone please explain the very roughly what needs done?

- Vq35
- something something bell housing
- gearbox
- sump/diff 

etc etc...

I just keep thinking, i love my 34 R, i know it has the brakes/suspension to handle a lot (currently 400rwkw) but no variable cam (yes, there is vcam, but not on my 26 at the mo ) 2.6, pretty laggy with 2530's. etc

Compared to more displacement, variable timing on both intake and exhaust with the newer VQ's, lighter, and can sit in a better spot in the engine bay. Sounds like a good thing 

A part of me is saying, don't think about it... a GTR must have an RB - 2.8, 3.0 acceptable... but RB it must be. But then another part is just wanting to get the benefits of all the new engine tech... well, some of it anyway. 

Maybe the 3.0 TT from BMW would be a better fit... :runaway: 

...


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I looked at getting a twin turbo 350z engine (rather getting the engine and a twin turbo kit) for another potential project a while back but they aren't cheap. You also need to consider rebuilding with forged parts if you want to go over 400bhp as that is about the limit of the crank (from my research) which is pretty poor compared to the RB.

Next up would be the difficulty modifying the sump to accept the front diff and drive shafts plus, as you recognise, a conversion plate or bell housing to get you onto the Getrag.

Personally, I think it would be way too much work and, for the money, you could've got a top quality forged RB26 or RB30 that would do the business. 

Also, I think there would be a lot of people who'd want to shoot you for such a sacrilegious act. Being dead wouldn't allow you to enjoy the fruits of your (someone elses) labour:chuckle:

Just my opinion, but I wouldn't bother.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

The simple answer is YES its to much work when you already have a RB in it.

Unless for some reason you can't get a rb engine in your country then i don't see why you would
Go to all the trouble when an rb engine is available?

Tib


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

I will answer this in more detail tomorrow , it can be done using all Nissan stuff without to much modification , you will need to do some work on the bellhousing but nothing to major.

Will sort a detailed answer tomorrow;

Stock 350Z HR motor is good for 500bhp thou.......


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

if you like the r34 then you should love that rb26 sound, to my eyes nothing is impossible,if you have the time and money, but if it was me i would build what i am building now, a nice forged rb28. if i wanted the vq i would have gone for the r35.
i cant wait Marks answer.


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

[email protected] M/S said:


> I will answer this in more detail tomorrow , it can be done using all Nissan stuff without to much modification , you will need to do some work on the bellhousing but nothing to major.
> 
> Will sort a detailed answer tomorrow;
> 
> Stock 350Z HR motor is good for 500bhp thou.......


Legend, thank you!! Can't wait to have a read!

yeah, apparently the HR motors have a lot of the tricks and upgrades the VR38's have... and the V37 motors have variable cam and lift - probably a nightmare to tune (if at all possible), but there's some good tech available over what the RB.

So it sounds like i can keep my getrag too... interesting...

The other thing is that it will be TT and on E85, and the compression ratio of these engines seem a lot higher than the RB's, so i'm thinking the forced induction and compression ratio will go nicely with E85. If i was to go through all this hassle, i'd want it to perform, like 450rwkw perform 

Maybe i could even use my HKS 2530's?

The 2.8 or 3.0 road is definitely tried and tested, proven great results. But it's still a lot of $$ and still no variable cam. 2.8 or 3.0 WITH variable cam, that's A LOT of $$. That's why i'm trying to get some other ideas given the USD value, given i'm sure a good range of aftermarket VQ stuff from the states... i MIGHT be some-what cost comparable. 

or maybe stroke it to VQ40DETT


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

In respect to VQ conversions, everything bar AWD has been done many times in GTR/GTSTs, esp. R32s.

There are already adaptors for R34 getrag boxes to VQs, the big problem seems to be getting the front diff in a suitable ratio.

Apparently the ex-XS Engineering R32 GTR is being changed over to a TT VQ35, so if anyone is ever going to offer a kit to make the change easier, it will be them


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

yeah i was reading that the other day.... was hoping there was a contact email at the end of the blog post  - i'll see if i can contact Eric and ask if there are any plans for products after the build, but as it's technically not an XS car i wasn't sure there would be a chance of a product outcome...

*off to google to find Eric Hsu contact details* 

EDIT: that's right, it's an ARK Design car... maybe i'll contact the Melb office and see if they know anything.

Maybe my car could be a guinea pig for some development if by going what Mark says, it's not HUGELY difficult, maybe we could get a kit developed?

Would people be interested in a VQ swap kit? or would there perhaps been too many purists for it to be popular?

EDIT2: Sent Eric an email... kinda thinking he'll be too busy to respond, but we'll see


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

r34skyline said:


> The 2.8 or 3.0 road is definitely tried and tested, proven great results. But it's still a lot of $$ and still no variable cam. 2.8 or 3.0 WITH variable cam, that's A LOT of $$. That's why i'm trying to get some other ideas given the USD value, given i'm sure a good range of aftermarket VQ stuff from the states... i MIGHT be some-what cost comparable.
> 
> or maybe stroke it to VQ40DETT


you dont need the variable with 2.8 and especially with 3.0 rb you just need to throw a shorder diff and set the engine to give you low and there you are .


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

When the RB25 needed rebuilding in mine, I carefully considered the VQ37 or a VK56 as an alternative but after long consideration I decided to stay with the RB (And bear in mind it would have been quite easy to do the swap on mine with no front drive system etc) 

But as said above, You might as well do the well proven RB26 thats in it and spend the money making that powerfull and reliable.


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

i think it's probable a subjective thing with respects to what you "need" - the VQ35HR has more displacement, variable cam timing and direct injection- that's just to start with. Higher compression ratio as well. 
These things are also attractive from an emissions and economy point of view... yes, i know, it's a GTR, but i think these things are important as well. 

Look, i might be wrong, you could overlay a RB28/30 result with small twins with a VQ35HR+TT and have not much in it... but on paper i would think it should do well.



*Marky*: mind if i ask the reason for staying with the RB even when your project would have been more straight forward?


EDIT: found this, might be of some interest to people


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

none of the V6 motors are direct injection , only Nissan that's direct injection at the moment is the Juke Dig T what we are playing with already.

It maybe a few days before I comeback with the full answer thou , just in dyno room warming a R35GTR for mapping.


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

really? i thought the HR's were oh well... still lots of goodies on them  maybe swap for the BMW I6 TT  i know that does. 

Multi task!!! any good tuner can tune a 35 R and type a long, detailed write up about a conversion that hasn't been done before! get with it man!


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I just decided on balance that the RB was so well proven and easy to get parts for and well known etc. While the 5.6 V8 would have sounded nice and had the NA response that would be fun I figured any tuning parts would be harder to get and so on, I just know later on I would want to turbo charge it, Better just to rebuild the RB.

I might reconsider this in years to come


----------



## DUTCHD (Oct 27, 2010)

do it! Niiiiiice


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

if you are doing the effort why not use a vr38 instead?


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

just thought it would be too $$... but i guess now that you think about it, you don't need to get a TT kit, which seem to be around $6-$8K alone for the VQ - then you have to find a VQ35HR block, not sure what they are new or how much second hand. It seems though in stock form they can handle the TT kit and don't need to be forged. 

VR38 is TT already, but how much does a stocker go for? Would the transmission setup of the 35's make the project that much harder? I know the Blitz drift car is a VR38 in RWD with a 6spd i think? 

I guess there are more VR38's getting around these days, and simple mods do seem to waken them up a lot - mid-pipes, tunes etc. Add E85 in... hmmm.....

*off to check VR38 prices*


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

VR38 + DCT gearbox would be amazing in RB R32/33/34, but the rear transaxle box would make for some interesting engineering.

But if you can put it in a Juke, it can't be too hard LOL


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

to be honest, i think i would try and keep the 6spd. Keep the costs down, and keep it simple....err... less complicated  Yes the gearbox in the 35 is amazing and a big part of what makes it so fast, but really.... a manual awd VR38DETT 

Had no idea what a juke was until: SCOOP ***8211; NISSAN RELEASE THE CRAZY JUKE-R : 7Tune.com

That is crazy! hahaha


EDIT: just eye-balling from net pictures (yes, very reliable)... the VR38 looks a decent size bigger than the VQ? there might be some space issues perhaps...


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

What about the VH41 as the base engine?

From what I've read they can be had with a 4wd diff. They have vct and I believe share the block with the vh45 so that rotating assembly could be used for extra ccs.

I seem to remember a build thread on here with one. I think RIPS made the gearbox adapter.

You have to sort I out the same issues with exhausts etc as the vq but you'd have a bigger engine, more cylinders so presumably more vale area.

No idea what the engine costs but surely not that much given the age.


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

Search Face Book, GTR CANADA, A Guy up in Canada Did it.


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

VH41 or VR38?


EDIT: VH41, this one? http://forums.nicoclub.com/vh41-awd-r32-gtr-skyline-t346785.html

personally i'd want to keep it 6 and TT


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

r34skyline said:


> VH41 or VR38?
> 
> 
> EDIT: VH41, this one? VH41 AWD R32 GTR Skyline : VH45DE / VK45DE Forum
> ...


Wasn't the one I was thinking of. It was on this site.

I was assuming you'd bolt a pair of turbos on like the VQ idea. There is a drift car with a (RWD) VH45DETT. Saw it in Jap Perfomance I think. I forget the details but it had a very healthy output even on (relatively) small turbos.

The only advantage I can see to a 6 over an 8 is the weight distribution (and perhaps total weight). But ccs (especially with the 45 crank) and more valves is surely a good thing? But it's your dream...


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Our cars are what they are beacuse of the engine. So many GTRs are turned into ricers, driftcars, junkyard cars, ****ed up conversions like 2JZ and so many other things. Dont be a part of that.

Keep the RB. I´m not a hater, I just want to save a one of a kind car I love.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Cris said:


> Wasn't the one I was thinking of. It was on this site.


This one.
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/103940-r32-gt-r-difference.html

The there was this one also 
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/108205-4-3-liter-gtr-r33.html

Both AWOL with progress


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

With enough time and money, everything is possible. The question is, do you have this?

I think putting a VQ in a Skyline and putting turbos on it kind of defies the point, considering the RB20DET/RB25DET/RB26DETT are already turbocharged and can easily be put in a Skyline. Admittedly, the VQ does have its advantages and would make for a unique Skyline. Just make sure to make a build thread for any others who might decide to do this conversion, because as you can see there aren't that many others around...

For inspiration, have a look at the Top Secret R32 with an N/A VQ. I think the result is pretty amazing :bowdown1:

CAR FEATURE>> TOP SECRET VQ32 SKYLINE GT-R ? Speedhunters


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

Found this old picture on my computer, thought you might find it interesting... 

Its a demo R34 with a VQ by Top Secret from 2003 TAS in case you are wondering


----------



## Charles620 (Nov 16, 2008)

My R32 GTR with VQ35HR twin turbo. unfortunately no AWD but there might be some pointer for you. 

The Retarded VQ35HR R32 SKyRine build - Zilvia.net Forums | Nissan 240SX (Silvia) and Z (Fairlady) Car Forum


----------



## Coolwhip (Apr 19, 2008)

I'll snap some pics of the AWD VQ35TT S30 Datsun we're building using GTR drivetrain. Not necessarily a GTR but transmission, adapted, custom front driveshaft and clutch assembly should do. Axles will differ between the setups but I'm sure its something that can be worked out with enough searching.


----------



## G37Sam (Nov 12, 2012)

It's always greener on the other side I guess! RB26/30 swapped into my G37  and thanks to guy above me for supplying parts for most of my build!

i451.photobucket.com/albums/qq234/G37Sam/

Project%20RB%20Swap/20130318_133158_zps8104801e.jpg

(can't post pics yet)


----------

